
Sweden will not ban Pirate Bay - whizzkid
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.idg.se%2F2.1085%2F1.643828%2Fpirate-bay-blockering&edit-text=
======
greenyoda
Article in English, posted earlier:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10637139](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10637139)

